# Alessandro Moccia



## tsquare07 (Sep 22, 2018)

A youtube commenter recently brings this "modern" tenor to my attention. His name is in the title. What do you all think? How much of that do you think is the reverb and how much is his actual voice?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I liked the first video, the second not as much. Undoubtedly a good voice although maybe not the most profound artist, I found his E Lucevan le Stelle rather plain but he has squillo and the voice doesn't sound woofy even if there is a little tightness and the covering at the top not particularly elegant. He sounds like he's trying to emulate Del Monaco but then again there are plenty worse people to imitate and he'd be effective on stage.


----------



## tsquare07 (Sep 22, 2018)

Op.123 said:


> I liked the first video, the second not as much. Undoubtedly a good voice although maybe not the most profound artist, I found his E Lucevan le Stelle rather plain but he has squillo and the voice doesn't sound woofy even if there is a little tightness and the covering at the top not particularly elegant. He sounds like he's trying to emulate Del Monaco but then again there are plenty worse people to imitate and he'd be effective on stage.


Thanks. I wonder how he would really sound next to Del Monaco. I don't think his instrument is as big as Del Monaco's. Maybe comparable to Giacomini? Or Domingo? Martinucci?

Btw, what's your favourite version of E lucevan Le Stelle?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

tsquare07 said:


> Thanks. I wonder how he would really sound next to Del Monaco. I don't think his instrument is as big as Del Monaco's. Maybe comparable to Giacomini? Or Domingo? Martinucci?
> 
> Btw, what's your favourite version of E lucevan Le Stelle?


The voice doesn't sound naturally as large and full as Del Monaco, but it's well projected at least.

And - 






And of course the classic Caruso recording. Di Stefano's rendition of the aria is also beautifully done and his strongest point in the famous 1953 Tosca.


----------



## tsquare07 (Sep 22, 2018)

Op.123 said:


> The voice doesn't sound naturally as large and full as Del Monaco, but it's well projected at least.
> 
> And -
> 
> ...


For some reason i can't watch the video. It says unavailable. Is this the one?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

tsquare07 said:


> For some reason i can't watch the video. It says unavailable. Is this the one?


That's the Caruso version I mentioned but the one I linked was Gigli 1921.


----------



## tsquare07 (Sep 22, 2018)

Op.123 said:


> That's the Caruso version I mentioned but the one I linked was Gigli 1921.


Thank you very much.


----------

